# ShastarVidiya - Indian Swordsmanship



## MahaKaal

Hi All


I would like to share a video of my martial arts school demonstrating at the Martial Arts Festival in Leicester UK in April 2009. ShastarVidiya is the traditional battlefield art of Northern India and is currently being taught by Nihang Niddar Singh in the UK.

Enjoy
​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFHkVVLJpsI​
Comments are welcomed.​


----------



## arnisador

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## MahaKaal

For anyone interested, an artice featured in the Independant newspaper today around the revival of Shastarvidiya.  The article can be read here:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...dly-the-return-of-shastar-vidiya-1679002.html

Mahakaal


----------



## redantstyle

excellent.


----------



## MahaKaal

There was a news peice by Channel 4 last night on Shastarvidiya which can be viewed on:
http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/uk/f...+blades/3189257

There is also an article in The Sunday Indian which camw out today and can be read here:
http://www.thesundayindian.com/07062009/st...99&pageno=1


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Great links. Thanks for the info


----------



## blindsage

So, it looks like this is specifically a Sikh style, is that correct?


----------



## wushuguy

Impressive... most impressive...


----------



## MahaKaal

Thanks all for the replies, the style itself predates Sikhism and has its roots within  Hindu Kshatriya (warrior clan) history, who can predate their skills to ascetic orders, sadhus and yogis, going back further the Kapilkas and Pasupatis, who ultimately got their influence from the god of destruction Shiva. The art has been passed down to various orders over centuries, and currently the Nihang Singhs (Sikh warrior clans) are the custodians of this art.

The more ancient influence of this art is kept, with forms and techniques deriving from various Hindu Gods and Goddesses, to Varha, the first form of Vishnu who manifests as a wild boar, Sheshnaag the thousand headed cobra of Vishnu, Grur the chariot mythical bird of Vishnu, Narsingha, the lion incarnation of Vishnu, Nandi the bull of Shiva, Hanumaan langur monkey general of King Rama.  These 6 form the basic levels of the art, which incorporate various fighting styles and ranges, from close combat strikers, to long distance strikers, others are grappling styles which prevent takedowns, and others which aim to take the opponent to the ground and stay up.  Higher levels of the art are seen in the forms which take feminin inspiration from the Goddess Durga and Kalika, and the masculine inspiration is taken from Shiva and Mahakaal.  All the above will be blended into an amalgamation of strategies, techniques, and styles which make up the purest of forms, Adhnarishwar or Sarbkaal, which blend the feminin and masculine together.

So even though the art is with the Sikhs, we acknowledge and accept its ancient roots, with the various forms taking seat alongside the Gurdevs (Masters) of the art.


----------



## MahaKaal

If by "Sikh Style" you mean its only open to sikhs to learn, that is incorrect. The trainnig school is open to anyone who wishes to learn, we have been having people of all backgrounds and cultures attend to learn for a number of years.  Classes are free, and there is no signing up, direct debits or contracts to sign.


----------



## lklawson

MahaKaal said:


> If by "Sikh Style" you mean its only open to sikhs to learn, that is incorrect. The trainnig school is open to anyone who wishes to learn, we have been having people of all backgrounds and cultures attend to learn for a number of years.  Classes are free, and there is no signing up, direct debits or contracts to sign.


I commend your charity, openness, and willingness to share this art.  Thank you.

Just out of curiosity, was the decision to teach at no cost prompted by the desire to promote the art, as an expression of pious charity according to the tenets of Sikhism, or for some other consideration?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ken Morgan

Interesting.
How is it taught? Coming from iaido and kenjitsu myself, Im assuming for safety purposes there are sets of kata taught?


----------



## MahaKaal

Traditionally, a Gurdev (Master) will take 5 students to who he will teach the art to, who in turn when they become capable of teaching will also take on 5 students and so on.  In return for this teachings, the students will do tasks for the teacher, ie cleaning, chores etc, if the students can afford to they may offer money towards the Gurdev to cover certain costs, traditionally food or the horses if the teacher travels away from home, food for the teacher, clothes/uniform, general running of the house, however there is no obligation to offer anything.

For this reason, the main Akhara (Training School) has a strict policy of not taking any money as it is more or less on the teachers doorstep, but where the teacher travels up and down the country, the students may give money if they wish.  This money is then collected by a nominated student, who may keep the money aside to buy weapons for the training school, towards a charitable cause, or put towards other projects which are in the interests of universal dharam (law of righteousness).

This does come from a relgious perspective, because as money is key neccessity in todays world, it is also the biggest corrupter.  So when a student steps onto the path of learning he must pledge 3 things, not to sell the art, not to abuse the art, and not to teach it to anyone who doesnt agree to the previous two pledges.  This keeps the art strong and only those who practise it for the love of swordsmanship will do it, and never in the business form.

There are no set katas, only principles, strategies and forms, as the student develops his skill and knowledge, he is encouraged to meditate on the science of warfare and express his skill through his bhavna (emotion), a free form of kata you could say, honing his mind to the thousands of variables that can happen during a fight and developing a state of Sutheya Sidh, where you can "do it in your sleep".

Feel free to ask anything else, or pop along to the classes if your nearby.


----------



## MahaKaal

The BBC visit the Shastarvidiya training school - Wolverhampton

http://www.bbc.co.uk/asiannetwork/the_wrap/galleries/4710/1/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great stuff and thank you for sharing!


----------



## rocksham

MahaKaal said:


> Thanks all for the replies, the style itself predates Sikhism and has its roots within  Hindu Kshatriya (warrior clan) history, who can predate their skills to ascetic orders, sadhus and yogis, going back further the Kapilkas and Pasupatis, who ultimately got their influence from the god of destruction Shiva. The art has been passed down to various orders over centuries, and currently the Nihang Singhs (Sikh warrior clans) are the custodians of this art.
> 
> The more ancient influence of this art is kept, with forms and techniques deriving from various Hindu Gods and Goddesses, to Varha, the first form of Vishnu who manifests as a wild boar, Sheshnaag the thousand headed cobra of Vishnu, Grur the chariot mythical bird of Vishnu, Narsingha, the lion incarnation of Vishnu, Nandi the bull of Shiva, Hanumaan langur monkey general of King Rama.  These 6 form the basic levels of the art, which incorporate various fighting styles and ranges, from close combat strikers, to long distance strikers, others are grappling styles which prevent takedowns, and others which aim to take the opponent to the ground and stay up.  Higher levels of the art are seen in the forms which take feminin inspiration from the Goddess Durga and Kalika, and the masculine inspiration is taken from Shiva and Mahakaal.  All the above will be blended into an amalgamation of strategies, techniques, and styles which make up the purest of forms, Adhnarishwar or Sarbkaal, which blend the feminin and masculine together.
> 
> So even though the art is with the Sikhs, we acknowledge and accept its ancient roots, with the various forms taking seat alongside the Gurdevs (Masters) of the art.



They did an episode of Fight Quest on cable on this style, and it is coolness, definately something to check if there's ever a demo or something in your neighborhood.


----------



## MahaKaal

Reuters does coverage of Shastarvidiya:

Article - http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE56M2KD20090723
Video -


----------



## Jimi

Very cool. The Instructor seems very well rounded, weapons, empty hand and ground fighting/grappling and it all can be inter-twined. I saw some movements that were cousin to some Filipino stick work (Not saying this man borrowed it, just movements were similar) I like how when he was in the cicrle (Circle of death as we used to call it) he engaged the nearest opponent and angled/circled out behind him to use him as a shield then engage the others from a better position than being surounded. 

I even saw what looked like a Silat Puter Kepala twisting head takedown. I believe near the end I saw some Khukri work. It did not look anything like the ABA (American Bando Association) Khukri work, it looked more flowing like Filipino blade work with Khukris. I am sure there are a lot of systems that have principle and technique crossover that explains why some things look similar to others.

Again, VERY COOL to see. Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed watching that very much. PEACE


----------



## MahaKaal

Thanks for your post Jimi. You can view another peice of coverage from the same day, however this time on a German News Channel.  This video is longer than the original Reuters one.

http://politiken.tv/nyheder/kultur/article757249.ece


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Mahakaal thanks for the video links!


----------



## MahaKaal

Russian TV Channel NTV Cover Shastarvidiya

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/170614/


----------



## Carol

Great stuff!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MahaKaal

We recently attended a two day seminar last month, providing demonstrations and workshops. Videos of two of the four demos can be viewed on our Facebook Group. These videos show differing types of scenarios such as Loh Mushti (akin to Vajra Mushti), Axes on 6ft staffs, sword and sheild, leapord claws, Khukri and much more. Enjoy!

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=2361831622#!/group.php?gid=26608290120

If you cant view the videos let me know.

Comments and thoughts are welcomed!


----------



## MahaKaal

Please visit the group to see a new video uploaded in relation to Loh Mushti (Iron Fist Fighting) which is utilised by wearing the bracelets below.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26608290120


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Excellent page.  I just joined up on it.


----------



## lklawson

MahaKaal said:


> Please visit the group to see a new video uploaded in relation to Loh Mushti (Iron Fist Fighting) which is utilised by wearing the bracelets below.


Cool.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MahaKaal

Thanks guys, I will be uploading some other vids within the week, one of which will be a demo at a Bujinkan camp run by Marc Moor.


----------



## Cryozombie

I like the Axe stuff, and the bits with the... Katar?


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

The group has had a couple of video updates.

Salotar Yudh - Indian Stick Fighting
Nepalese Khukri
Pt 1 of 4 - A demo at Shihan Marc Moors Bujinkan Camp. The rest to be uploaded within the next few days.

Cryozombie, you are correct, it is a Katar. In the near future we will do videos dedicated to the use of each weapon.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26608290120&v=app_2392950137

Enjoy!


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

As promised

The complete demo at Shihan Marc Moors Bujikan Camp has been uploaded, nearly an hour worth of demonstration of technqiue with live edged blades.

Coming up within the next week is a video of Shastarvidiya demonstrated at an annual Filipino Martial Arts seminar infront of the likes of Brian Jones, Pat O Malley and Krishna Godainia.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26608290120&v=app_2392950137

Enjoy


----------



## MahaKaal

The group has been updated with a video of Shastarvidiya being demonstrated at the 5th Annual British FMA Festival.  This video is probably the best in terms of angle showing the application of footwork against multiple opponents.  

Enjoy

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26608290120&v=app_2392950137


----------



## WC_lun

I've always enjoyed weapons work so I found the links in this thread vewry interesting.  Thanks!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski

Its good to see ancient martial arts preserved like this. My worry is our roots will be lost to our busy youth who do not really care about the ancient past. Everyone is getting busyer and busyer. Free time to do a step by step progresion to get proficient in something there is not much use forl in modern society is becoming more scarce as time goes on. People seem to want the quick-fix methods today. I hope there will always be someone like the one in the video, who will preserve the root of each ancient culture to pass it on for generations to come. It would be sad to see it die out in the future and to just find it in books.


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi Ron, you are right to say that some people may wish to gain the easy quick fix, but it is only through this pursuit that if worthy, they will realise that the true essence behind martial arts cannot be learnt in a short period.  As with any art, it should be infinite, so in essence it can never be mastered, as time is beyond end and martial arts is all about mastering time.  The teacher himself is trying his best to pass on his knowledge but as with anything, nothing comes without effort which we must all endevour to put in.

Here are some newly uploaded videos from last years Martial Arts Festival.  Demonstrations of Thugee (Bandit Techniques), Hand to Hand, Live Sword Multiples, and a better insight to the lifestyle of he Akali Nihang Singh Warriors.

Videos can be seen here:
http://www.facebook.com/video/?oid=26608290120

Enjoy!


----------



## MahaKaal

A new video which was aired on the History Channel for a series called "Twisted Weapons of the East" has been uploaded on the group.  Nihang Niddar Singh explains the usage, strategy and technique in using a chakar (throwing quoit), which historical texts record have the ability to chop off limbs.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26608290120&v=app_2392950137

Enjoy.


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

5 new videos have been added to the group from the recent Martial Arts Show at the NEC Birmingham UK. The videos focus more on describing the thought and procedure in the art when engaging an opponent, emphasis particular on entries and angling against multiple opponents.  Enjoy!

http://www.facebook.com/video/?oid=26608290120


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

The previous videos have been uploaded onto Youtube on our channel.  In the next few weeks ill be uploading videos of a seminar with Tuhon Pat O Malley and Nihang Niddar Singh, and a descriptive demonstration on the use of Lathis (Staffs) and Gandasas (Axes on Staffs).

www.youtube.com/Shastarvidiya


Enjoy, and subscribe!

Thank you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great stuff!


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

A new video of a Seminar which was held last month has been uploaded onto our Youtube Channel.  Thanks to Brian for already sharing it on his website 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu9nwzr1XUg&feature=g-all

Enjoy


----------



## stickarts

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

A number of new videos have been added to our channel www.youtube.com/shastarvidiya

Unarmed Principles:






Swordsmanship

Part 1: 




Part 2: 




Part 3: 




Enjoy & Subscribe!


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

A video from a Seminar held in Canada has been uploaded onto our channel.






Enjoy!

Namaste


----------



## MahaKaal

Cold Steels CEO Lyn Thompson invited Nidar Singh to demonstrate and teach the Sikh Warrior Arts - Sanatan Shastarvidiya. The video of what they thought of the experience begins when the channel opens.

http://www.youtube.com/Shastarvidiya

Thank you
Enjoy


----------



## frank raud

MahaKaal said:


> Hi All
> 
> A video from a Seminar held in Canada has been uploaded onto our channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Namaste



I am so sorry I was not aware of this seminar. Would have been thrilled to attend.


----------



## lklawson

This month's Black Belt Magazine has an article on Indian martial arts and Gatka.

Mentions "The Art of Katka" by Akali.  Far as I know, I'm the only one who's republished it and the PDF is free download.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MahaKaal

frank raud said:


> I am so sorry I was not aware of this seminar. Would have been thrilled to attend.



Hi Frank

Nidar Singh will be conducting regular Seminars in Canada Ottowa, and will be returning next month I believe.

If your interested in attending, I will send you the details when they are finalised.

Thank you


----------



## MahaKaal

Hi All

There has been a number of videos uploaded to our channel.  Please visit, subscribe and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/Shastarvidiya


----------



## jsbal

frank raud said:


> I am so sorry I was not aware of this seminar. Would have been thrilled to attend.





For those who are interested, we are tentatively planning another seminar in Toronto, Canada for January 2013 with Nidar Singh Nihung. Please contact sunny.bal@gmail.com if interested.


----------



## MahaKaal

For anyone interested, Nidar Singh will be holding the first Shastarvidiya Seminar in NJ USA next month.  More details and booking can be found below:

Shastar Vidiya US Seminar NY 2014 Tickets, Livingston - Eventbrite


----------



## MahaKaal




----------



## SamuraiMaster

Great video, never heard of this martial art before, and very interested in the battlefield techniques.


----------



## Orange Lightning

I feel like I would be doing a disservice to not mention this.

First, I think these videos are great. Awesome. 
That said, please don't shoot the messenger. 

If you go to youtube and search "nihang nidar singh", the very first video that pops up is a video proclaiming Nihang Nidar Singh's fakeness as a Nihang. None of it has anything to do with martial arts. Apparently, his cultural teachings are counter to what the Sikh teach. For that reason, he was excommunicated from them.






http://www.shastervidiya.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Kryptonite_Letter_web.jpg

Not saying his martial arts are fake or ineffective or aren't what they ought to be in any way. I only feel that, for the sake of completeness, anyone who chooses to research Shastarvidya or the Sikh further should know that he's officially removed from the teachings he teaches. 

I'm subscribing to that channel though.


----------



## Tez3

Fraud busting is against the rules here on MT, this appears to be a private argument between people we don't know about a subject we know nothing of, to post up as 'truth' is extremely unfair. It's not a case of 'shooting the messenger' it's more that the messenger should have read the rules here.


----------



## Orange Lightning

Tez3 said:


> Fraud busting is against the rules here on MT, this appears to be a private argument between people we don't know about a subject we know nothing of, to post up as 'truth' is extremely unfair. It's not a case of 'shooting the messenger' it's more that the messenger should have read the rules here.



Ah. Sorry.

I think I'm going to give them a re read in case I missed anything else.


----------



## Tez3

Orange Lightning said:


> Ah. Sorry.
> 
> I think I'm going to give them a re read in case I missed anything else.




The Mods get a bit miffed if they think people are fraud busting, too much like certain other sites methinks


----------



## Orange Lightning

Tez3 said:


> Fraud busting is against the rules here on MT, this appears to be a private argument between people we don't know about a subject we know nothing of, to post up as 'truth' is extremely unfair. It's not a case of 'shooting the messenger' it's more that the messenger should have read the rules here.



For the record, I was not, am not suggesting this person is a fraud.  I only thought it relevant information to know. Regardless,  I see the mistake. Again, sorry everyone.


----------



## Tez3

Orange Lightning said:


> For the record, I was not, am not suggesting this person is a fraud.  I only thought it relevant information to know. Regardless,  I see the mistake. Again, sorry everyone.



It seems to be a private argument amongst themselves, lets just hope that they keep weapons out of it


----------

